# Now this is an RV friendly place!



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 21, 2010)

But, doubt I could afford it, lol.



LINK


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Re: Now this is an RV friendly place!

I could not afford the HOA, much less the cost of a house or rv lot.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 21, 2010)

Re: Now this is an RV friendly place!

Dang, Janeen found me.  LOL


----------



## ldabel (Jan 17, 2011)

Re: Now this is an RV friendly place!

Here is another place I cannot afford.
http://www.tgoresort.com/about/featuresAmenities.asp

Larry
USA COL Ret.
2006 Holiday Rambler MH


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Re: Now this is an RV friendly place!

well i must be missing the rates per night ,, at the rv part of it ,, it can't be that bad ??? can it ?? more then 72 to 95 per night where i stay ??? If it is nice ,, and has an ocean front place (i mean within 10 ft of the ocean) and concrete pad ,, i would pay 100 bucks a night ,,


----------



## C Nash (Jan 18, 2011)

Re: Now this is an RV friendly place!

Lots starting at 50k up!!!  Not for me.  I got the rv to travel to different places and now can't afford the gas to get there.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Re: Now this is an RV friendly place!

Nash we all are in the same boat now. but $55 a night isn't that bad. I have paid more, didn't want to but, that is where we wanted to stay so paid the price.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jan 18, 2011)

Re: Now this is an RV friendly place!

Well, if you went on the out of season with the summer special rates it will only cost you $80 for three nights.( $40 a night and if you stay two nights, you get third night free.) Now that's not bad considering everything you get with it.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Re: Now this is an RV friendly place!

Well can't argue that point, but I like the summer months to travel. Why you may ask? The wife does not like to travel in the winter. I would go out if I could get her to go.


----------

